# Oldie but a goody



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just pulled this out of a remodel.










Haven't seen one in a while.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

A little framed blue box with a question mark inside it?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Just pulled this out of a remodel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still don't see it:blink::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice doorbell transformer.....


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Are you pulling out all of that K&T?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> Are you pulling out all of that K&T?


Don't know yet. The HO seems to think a complete rewire of this 2-story (with finished attic, no less) should be done by tomorrow evening. 

The kitchen & dining room are still in the process of getting gutted, so I showed up this morning to remove what electrical I could in those areas. I may be back tomorrow, maybe Monday, maybe Tuesday. Depends on how fast the rooms can be gutted and some reframing done.

I gave the HO 3 prices.... one to rewire the kit & DR, one for a new 200a service, and one to rewire the house. I still don't know about the service & rewire yet.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I want that doorbell transformer if you end up changing it.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

That door bell transformer, Ive never seen one like that 

If you end up replacing it send it over to MX. If not send it to me and then Ill mail it over to MX.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mxslick said:


> I want that doorbell transformer if you end up changing it.


:blink::no:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

mxslick said:


> I want that doorbell transformer if you end up changing it.


 When they re-installed the old transformer, they were supposed to use romex connectors on the old loom entries.


----------

